# Greg Rutherford



## cold_feet (4 August 2012)

Can't leave him out.  I'm old enough to remember Lyn Davis - great to see GB top at long jump again!


----------



## Marydoll (4 August 2012)

He did fantastic


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (4 August 2012)

He did really well think the atmosphere must have really inspired them.

Liked his speech as well when he was interviewed.


----------



## 0ldmare (4 August 2012)

Fabulous and seems like a really nice bloke too!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 August 2012)

the crowd really does lift people...tonight proves it. he was amazing, and so nice


----------



## numptynoelle (4 August 2012)

Saw his interview earlier, seems a lovely chap


----------



## Feathered (4 August 2012)

Agree his interview was fab. Seems like a thoroughly nice bloke. 

Go team GB!


----------



## Trinity Fox (4 August 2012)

So nice for him and his interview was so funny in a heart warming way he was so overwhelmed and you could see how much it meant well done to him.


----------



## armchair_rider (4 August 2012)

Very well deserved. He's always been a good athlete, he's just been permenantly knackered by injuries.


----------

